# Just bought my wife 2 hives....



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Bottom, two deeps and 30 frames. The Nucs will have 5 in them with 3 lbs of bees and queen....all Italian. It was $360 for each kit. It seems that $240 for the bottom frames is fairly consistent.....my question though.....

My wife went to a bee class this past weekend and she stated there were 20 or so individuals there. I'm in a fairly rural area. and...that was the morning session, there was one in the afternoon.

My wife wants it as a new hobby. Still, I wonder how many want to do it for crap hitting the fan?

thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't under stand the last question?

Is it about survival?

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Not me: there are easier ways to prep than having 40,000 "pets" with stingers on them! And, modern hives are not mean as long as a person does not take the lid off the hive without smoking them first: an intruding person can walk right past a modern hive without being stung at all.

Yesterday I sent off a check for $282 for 2 packages of bees that will arrive in April. There will be a crowd present when I pick them up: not because bees are popular but because here I live it is almost the only time and place that bees can be bought. Those bees will be coming from the South: it will be spring down there and so the Southern hives will be ready to be divided while the Northern bees are still ramping up egg production. There is a local man who goes down there once a year in April and comes back with a load of bees to sell. 

Other than that, where I live a person can buy from a local beekeeper when they divide their bees but the local hives will not be ready to sell until late spring when the nectar flow is already slowing down. I will get more pollination work from a hive from down South than I will from a locally produced hive.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Good move, illinoisguy. I'm sure she will be happy with them. I just bought my wife a boat and a new fish fillet knife.
I'm betting it will be a happy surprise for her. :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Iddee said:


> Good move, illinoisguy. I'm sure she will be happy with them. I just bought my wife a boat and a new fish fillet knife.
> I'm betting it will be a happy surprise for her. :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


My EX-husband bought me a deer rifle for our first wedding anniversary. The gun was too long and heavy for me and I didn't need another deer rifle. Fit him perfectly. Notice he is my EX. Hope your wife is wanting a boat and fillet knife.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I do a lot of mentoring and teach beginning beekeeping classes. I'm getting a wide mix of folks. Lots of people want bees to pollinate their garden, some want them for the honey and a few are adding them with prepping in mind. I even have had a few folks contact me and want to buy bees because they have seen the news stories about the declining number of bees. Lots of homesteading minded folks are getting into bees. When I visit with them generally I'll find out that they have chickens and other farm animals as well.


----------

